
Lobste.rs site migration complete - binarymax
https://lobste.rs/index.php
======
Harkins
Sysop here, glad to see folks are getting a kick out of it.

------
code_duck
One of the internet communication sites I have used the most in history was
was on a similar system, VBulletin. To a modern eye, it seems like a poor
design, full of clutter and superfluous information. However, after using
modern designs like Facebook for years, which are much more sparse, I think
the lack of detail harms the goal of getting to know other forum/group
members.

On Facebook, all I have at a glance is a name and a tiny profile picture. I
have found that when people change their profile pics, I no longer recognize
them. Overall the Facebook groups seem much more anonymous and members more
disposable due to the lack of personalization of presentation within the
group. The typical Phpbb design has so much customizable area for each member
on each comment, that i think it works like a visual fingerprint. One’s brain
has a lot to latch on to consciously and subconsciously to store and recall
each person.

One criticism within the lobste.rs comments is that the design puts too much
emphasis on who is speaking, rather than what is being said. I think whether
that is a valid criticism depends on the goals and philosophy of the
community. If your aim is to socialize, that is a good thing. If it is to have
relatively sterile discourse, something like HN might be better.

------
crmd
Good one!

~~~
wuschel
:D

------
staticassertion
Brings me back.

------
scarface74
Off topic. But, what's the point of lobste.rs? It's been part of my RSS
capture for awhile but it seems like HN that has very few comments.

------
tjgillies
slow clap

